# Steve Jobs Dies......



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 6, 2011)

Steve Jobs the mastermind behind Apple's iPhone, iPad, iPod, iMac and iTunes, has died in California. Jobs was 56.
The homepage of Apple's website contained a full-page image of Jobs with the text, "Steve Jobs 1955-2011."
Jobs co-founded Apple Computer in 1976 and, with his childhood friend Steve Wozniak, marketed what was considered the world's first personal computer, the Apple II.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

Just saw this...very sad news, the passing of a tech giant who's influence on the industry has been immense...


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 6, 2011)

looks like he must really  have been working  till the last minuite.  i keept wondering if he was going to do  guest appearences at keynotes.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

When was he last in the media (appearance in person)?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Anarchist Website Editor In "Jobs Doll Voodoo Shock Horror Death Madness"

eta I did remove it but ed quoted it so I've put it back.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

twentythreedom said:


> Anarchist Website Editor In "Jobs Doll Voodoo Shock Horror Death Madness"


That's in pretty poor taste, actually.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> That's in pretty poor taste, actually.



apologies. I was poking fun at the fanbois and you (partly, but them mainly) - no disrespect to the man himself.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2011)

I don't think it showed any disrespect to the man himself.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Oct 6, 2011)

That is very sad news for Jobs and his family. I am sure his legacy in Apple will continue to be inventive and creative. RIP


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

It might just be the beginning of the end. What with android's market share etc... SJ pretty much was Apple, I bet their shares are plunging right now.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2011)

Hugely sad. His dogmatic approach changed so much. It seems, in tech, like he has been with us forverer. Hard to believe he was 56.


----------



## Maggot (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP Steve Jobs.  So long and thanks for all the technology.



twentythreedom said:


> It might just be the beginning of the end. What with android's market share etc... SJ pretty much was Apple, I bet their shares are plunging right now.


 I doubt it, cos he stepped down in January.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

Will Apple continue to innovate in the same way without Jobs?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Gosh, so young.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Gosh, so young.



I have noticed a lot of people dying young recently, makes me think - Carpe Diem!


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

You carpe your diem, weltweit!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

"Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes.

The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.

About the only thing you can’t do is ignore them. Because they change things. They invent. They imagine. They heal. They explore. They create. They inspire. They push the human race forward.

Maybe they have to be crazy.

How else can you stare at an empty canvas and see a work of art? Or sit in silence and hear a song that’s never been written? Or gaze at a red planet and see a laboratory on wheels?

We make tools for these kinds of people.

While some see them as the crazy ones, we see genius. Because the people who are crazy enough to think they can change the world, are the ones who do."

EDIT: Put the proper version in


----------



## wayward bob (Oct 6, 2011)

Maggot said:


> RIP Steve Jobs. So long and thanks for all the technology.



yup. i love my macs, always have done, even the ancient boxy things. i don't think this is the end of apple but i reckon this news will bring quite a sadness - if not a shock - to the employees.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> "Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes.
> 
> The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.
> 
> ...





RIP Steve.


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

he was a fucking genius. not just apple, pixar too.

watching the keynote the other day without him presenting it brought it home that apple really was a one man band.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2011)

Buddhist, vegetarian, multi-billionaire; brown bread @ 56.

Carpe fucking diem indeed.


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> "Here’s to the crazy ones. The misfits. The rebels. The troublemakers. The round pegs in the square holes.
> 
> The ones who see things differently. They’re not fond of rules. And they have no respect for the status quo. You can quote them, disagree with them, glorify or vilify them.
> 
> ...



I didn't realise that he narrated a version of this for an Apple advert. Its got a slightly awkward mix of people in it.



I kinda like Hunter S Thompsons take on this sort of thing.



> There he goes. One of God's own prototypes. A high-powered mutant of some kind never even considered for mass production. Too weird to live, and too rare to die.



RIP.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Oct 6, 2011)

Remembering that I’ll be dead soon is the most important tool I’ve ever encountered to help me make the big choices in life. Because almost everything — all external expectations, all pride, all fear of embarrassment or failure — these things just fall away in the face of death, leaving only what is truly important. Remembering that you are going to die is the best way I know to avoid the trap of thinking you have something to lose. You are already naked. There is no reason not to follow your heart.

SJ


----------



## Cid (Oct 6, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> Steve Jobs the mastermind behind Apple's iPhone, iPad, iPod, iMac and iTunes, has died in California. Jobs was 56.
> The homepage of Apple's website contained a full-page image of Jobs with the text, "Steve Jobs 1955-2011."
> Jobs co-founded Apple Computer in 1976 and, with his childhood friend Steve Wozniak, marketed what was considered the world's first personal computer, the Apple II.



He co-founded Pixar too, after the sale to Disney I believe he was one of their biggest shareholders. Completely turned Apple around after its disastrous period without him - achieved a hell of a lot in his time.


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

Cid said:


> He co-founded Pixar too, after the sale to Disney I believe he was one of their biggest shareholders. Completely turned Apple around after its disastrous period without him - achieved a hell of a lot in his time.



Dont think he founded pixar - but he did turn it around and revolutionised the animated film.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2011)

One less capitalist intellectual rentier, will drink to that tonight after work...


----------



## Cid (Oct 6, 2011)

Depends what you mean by founded, he bought an existing division of Lucasfilm and turned it into Pixar I believe.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

Cid said:


> Depends what you mean by founded, he bought an existing division of Lucasfilm and turned it into Pixar I believe.



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pixar


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> One less capitalist intellectual rentier, will drink to that tonight after work...


shhhh... genius, visionary, etc etc.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2011)

look at all our pseudo leftist liberals mourning this cunt, catch a fucking grip.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 6, 2011)

So long, Steve 

Thanks for Apple and Pixar.


----------



## clandestino (Oct 6, 2011)

I was interested to read this on Facebook:

Steve jobs ? Hero ? Can anyone be called a hero who ran a company that were One of the first to set up factories in china , in the "special enterprise zones " ... Places where workers live miles away from their families in massive dormatories , behind barbed wire fences with watch towers ... No journalists or independent observers are allowed anywhere near these places ... And any worker found talking to A Journalist is dismissed and put on a blacklist , as is anyone who complains about conditions. .. Which are so bad that there were so many suicides amongst workers , they spent a fortune , not impoving conditions , but making the factory "suicide proof"! It is a shame when anyone dies , and apple make some good gadgets , but , he ran a company with some questionable practices... I feel for his family , but he's hardly heroic


----------



## clandestino (Oct 6, 2011)

How much of that stuff is true?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

ianw said:


> How much of that stuff is true?



Apple have never set up a factory in China....

They do use Foxconn for manufacturing, but so do most big tech manufacturers. Possibly not the place for that discussion though...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> look at all our pseudo leftist liberals mourning this cunt, catch a fucking grip.


Remind me to dance on the grave of your heroes


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

Or just his grave?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Apple have never set up a factory in China....
> 
> They do use Foxconn for manufacturing, but so do most big tech manufacturers. Possibly not the place for that discussion though...


large transnational companies never do own their factories in the developing world, preferring to use subcontractors that deliver at the prices they want without having to ask too many questions about working conditions and workers' rights.

I would've thought this was a perfectly appropriate place to discuss his legacy.


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Remind me to dance on the grave of your heroes



to paraphrase Public Enemy "my heroes killed your heroes"


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

your hero is cancer?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> large transnational companies never do own their factories in the developing world, preferring to use subcontractors that deliver at the prices they want without having to ask too many questions are working conditions and rights.
> 
> I would've thought this was a perfectly appropriate place to discuss his legacy.





Kanda said:


> Apple have never set up a factory in China....
> 
> They do use Foxconn for manufacturing, but so do most big tech manufacturers. Possibly not the place for that discussion though...



Precisely.

Just cos Apple make cool trendy products beloved of urbane self satisfied liberal fucks shouldn't get them off the hook anymore than any other corporation pseudo leftist liberals love to hate.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Remind me to dance on the grave of your heroes


he's a public figure, are we really so sensitive to take his death so personally that we can't discuss his legacy?


----------



## revol68 (Oct 6, 2011)

my heroes killed people _like _Steve Jobs


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2011)

All that money and technology and he's still dead. A lesson for us all I think.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> he's a public figure, are we really so sensitive to take his death so personally that we can't discuss his legacy?


Maybe not in the hours after his death. I dunno.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 6, 2011)

God hates Macs


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

As the brand and representative of Apple, I kinda liked him.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Maybe not in the hours after his death. I dunno.


He's a sleb, not your granddad. We're all adults here I think we can take it.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Ain't gonna stop you


----------



## clandestino (Oct 6, 2011)

With any other death, we'd be discussing the person's life and legacy, good and bad. I don't see why Jobs should be exempt just because he had a part in creating the computer I'm typing these words on and the phone I'm playing Monopoly on.

I use Mac products, but I resent the way they're deliberately made to fall apart these days. And I'd like to know the truth about Apple's practices in China. If he knew about and condoned any of the above, then he's no hero.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

Good to see the armchair warriors trolling a mans taste. Urbs sinking to an all time low there


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> my heroes killed people _like _Steve Jobs



Did your heroes enable you to type hate and let others around the world see it instantly? Im not suggesting Jobs enabled this stuff, only that our lives are full of useful tools that were not invented or proliferated in a manner compatible with our ideological beliefs.

Nobody needs to let Apple or Jobs himself off the hook for anything. And I don't think that applying compassion to those who may be the polar opposite of everything we stand for is a flaw or a selling out of ideals, quite the opposite.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 6, 2011)

Didn't inherit any money, adopted as a child of Armenian working class parents, votes democrat, built a company from his garage, did it his way. We're all complicit in chinese labour abuses unless you knitted your shoes and built your own TV.
Don't know why he gets quite so much hate. Must be those PC vs Mac ads. 

EDIT: weird font


----------



## Yossarian (Oct 6, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Didn't inherit any money, adopted as a child of Armenian working class parents, votes democrat, built a company from his garage, did it his way. We're all complicit in chinese labour abuses unless you knitted your shoes and built your own TV.



He certainly made the world a better place for Apple shareholders.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Structaural said:


> Didn't inherit any money, adopted as a child of Armenian working class parents, votes democrat, built a company from his garage, did it his way. We're all complicit in chinese labour abuses unless you knitted your shoes and built your own TV.
> Don't know why he gets quite so much hate. Must be those PC vs Mac ads.
> 
> EDIT: weird font


I dunno, I guess it's probably just despair that this is what qualifies as a hero nowadays. A man who designed (not invented, designed) funky looking gadgets for personal gain. No revolutionaries, no freedom fighters, not even great humanitarians, no-one who risked or sacrificed anything of any weight whatsoever.

This is what we're told to aspire to, look up to, the ultra-rich, who can only possibly be the ultra-rich off the backs of others.

I read a tweet today saying "Steve Jobs was an orphan, and a college dropout. He changed the world. What's your excuse?"

So that's it, is it? That's your world change? Slapping a nice cover on an Mp3 player? And of course I'm just  a whining hater, because I'm one of the mugs who has to do all the basic productive activity that makes his wealth possible.


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Good to see the armchair warriors trolling a mans taste. Urbs sinking to an all time low there



tbf, the angry drunken little shortarse celebrating jobs' death further up the thread there hardly visits these parts these days, so not really representative of urban..


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

ianw said:


> I was interested to read this on Facebook:
> 
> Steve jobs ? Hero ? Can anyone be called a hero who ran a company that were One of the first to set up factories in china , in the "special enterprise zones " ... Places where workers live miles away from their families in massive dormatories , behind barbed wire fences with watch towers ... No journalists or independent observers are allowed anywhere near these places ... And any worker found talking to A Journalist is dismissed and put on a blacklist , as is anyone who complains about conditions. .. Which are so bad that there were so many suicides amongst workers , they spent a fortune , not impoving conditions , but making the factory "suicide proof"! It is a shame when anyone dies , and apple make some good gadgets , but , he ran a company with some questionable practices... I feel for his family , but he's hardly heroic



Probably written by an angry American...their manufacturing industry (like ours and the whole of Europe) is in the shits.


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...get-flash-now?-ask-apple-owners-201110064389/


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

The truth embraces both realities, does it not?  He clearly had great insight into design and used it to change the way we approach user interfaces.  But at the same time, he used it to create a company with pretty much zero moral credit.

It has always bemused me the way Bill Gates got so much scorn and Steve Jobs so much love, given their relative philanthropic stances.


----------



## rekil (Oct 6, 2011)

He gave us Hank Scorpio.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> The truth embraces both realities, does it not? He clearly had great insight into design and used it to change the way we approach user interfaces. But at the same time, he used it to create a company with pretty much zero moral credit.
> 
> It has always bemused me the way Bill Gates got so much scorn and Steve Jobs so much love, given their relative philanthropic stances.


because most corporation hate is based on the same criteria as corporation love - whether the branding appeals to whatever self-image you've decided for yourself.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> It has always bemused me the way Bill Gates got so much scorn and Steve Jobs so much love, given their relative philanthropic stances.


It's the immediacy thing I think. You hold an iphone and use it every day and it's a really nice gadget. That Jobs guy - he's alright . Oh he doesn't help people I don't know? Meh. Whereas you use a windows computer every day and curse it to the seven hells. That Gates can eat a poisoned shit cake. Oh he helps a bunch of people I don't know? Meh.


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

Structaural said:


> We're all complicit in chinese labour abuses unless you knitted your shoes and built your own TV.


 'Complicit' to massively different degrees, if at all. Are all Volksvagen owners complicit in the Jewish holocaust?


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

revol68 said:


> look at all our pseudo leftist liberals mourning this cunt, catch a fucking grip.


Why would you expect anything else from left liberals? Isn't this kind of behaviour the very definition of left liberalism?


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I dunno, I guess it's probably just despair that this is what qualifies as a hero nowadays. A man who designed (not invented, designed) funky looking gadgets for personal gain. No revolutionaries, no freedom fighters, not even great humanitarians, no-one who risked or sacrificed anything of any weight whatsoever.



I don't think this is a new phenomenon. Look at many of the characters the history books celebrate, 'heros' that stole and killed, spreading bloody terror far and wide.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> because most corporation hate is based on the same criteria as corporation love - whether the branding appeals to whatever self-image you've decided for yourself.


I dunno. MS's branding is "computers for everyone - get shit done" which is what I, a self-describing pragmatic no-nonsense kinda guy, think is the right attitude. It's just that their products mostly suck. Fuck the branding. I didn't buy an apple computer because I think of myself as a trendy maverick, but because it was a good computer. Actual apple adverts make a bit of vom rise up my throat.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

To all the children, women and men that have died in the brutal wars to gain access to the vital minerals that our Iphones and Ipods and Ipads require. And to the workers driven to suicide in the harsh conditions of the Chinese sweatshops where they are produced. RIP.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Apple have never set up a factory in China....
> 
> They do use Foxconn for manufacturing, but so do most big tech manufacturers. Possibly not the place for that discussion though...


*Workers in Chinese Apple factories forced to sign pledges not to commit suicide*


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To all the children, women and men that have died in the brutal wars to gain access to the vital minerals that our Iphones and Ipods and Ipads require. And to the workers driven to suicide in the harsh conditions of the Chinese sweatshops where they are produced. RIP.



You know sweatshops exist in the UK as well?


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

100% masahiko said:


> You know sweatshops exist in the UK as well?


Lol, now China=UK? Is that the depth you have to sink to?


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> I dunno. MS's branding is "computers for everyone - get shit done" which is what I, a self-describing pragmatic no-nonsense kinda guy, think is the right attitude. It's just that their products mostly suck. Fuck the branding. I didn't buy an apple computer because I think of myself as a trendy maverick, but because it was a good computer. Actual apple adverts make a bit of vom rise up my throat.


That's different. It's perfectly possible to have a product preference without either identifying with a brand, or making any kind of moral judgement about a company.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome businessman, true visionary of the computer industry and a perfectionist whose attention to detail has no doubt benefited the entire computer industry. He's one of the absolute greats of the technology age.

But not a particularly nice man or much of a humanitarian, by all accounts. The Guardian's obit made this point rather loudly.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

I doubt that Steve Jobs was very _nice_, but he was _effective at designing products_.

I think this thread is basically this dialogue:

"Steve Jobs -- wow, he was effective at designing products!"
"Yeah, but he wasn't very nice."
"Don't be silly, he was effective."
"Nonsense, he wasn't nice."


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> That's different. It's perfectly possible to have a product preference without either identifying with a brand, or making any kind of moral judgement about a company.


Yes, but you said company hatred was based on branding and self-image. Whereas it's quite often just because the company makes shitty products.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Awesome businessman, true visionary of the computer industry and a perfectionist whose attention to detail has no doubt benefited the entire computer industry. He's one of the absolute greats of the technology age.
> 
> But not a particularly nice man or much of a humanitarian, by all accounts. The Guardian's obit made this point rather loudly.


Ninja'd by ed


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Ninja'd by ed


That's really not very funny.


----------



## 100% masahiko (Oct 6, 2011)

Random said:


> Lol, now China=UK? Is that the depth you have to sink to?



Not really.
It's just some folks think sweatshops only exist in SE and S Asia.


----------



## Structaural (Oct 6, 2011)

Random said:


> 'Complicit' to massively different degrees, if at all. Are all Volksvagen owners complicit in the Jewish holocaust?


 
fuck me a holocaust reference in an obiturary thread and it's only page 3.



Random said:


> Why would you expect anything else from left liberals? Isn't this kind of behaviour the very definition of left liberalism?



Isn't constantly defining the intricacies of the left the very definition of a wadical? yawn *goes and stands against the wall*


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To all the children, women and men that have died in the brutal wars to gain access to the vital minerals that our Iphones and Ipods and Ipads require. And to the workers driven to suicide in the harsh conditions of the Chinese sweatshops where they are produced. RIP.



See, I'm not sure this is the point either. I'm not going to mobilise the suffering of others to point score over someone else's death. Steve Jobs is just another capitalist, making a buck the way all the other people bleeding humanity dry are. He's not, personally, some kind of monster. There's just nothing heroic about him.


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I doubt that Steve Jobs was very _nice_, but he was _effective at designing products_.
> 
> I think this thread is basically this dialogue: "Steve Jobs -- wow, he was effective at designing products!"


 No, it's more than that - people are not expressing sadness at a loss of effectiveness.


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/...et-flash-now?-ask-apple-owners-201110064389//

(apols if pearoast...)


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> That's really not very funny.


By "Ninja'd" he means that you made his point before him. You beat him to it, by being fast yet stealthy. No humour intended.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> That's really not very funny.


I don't think I meant by it what you think I meant by it. What do you think I meant by it?

There is another message board (yes, they do exist) where if you get fractionally beaten to a post by somebody else making the same point then that is referred to as being "ninja'd". You made the same point as me whilst I was writing my post. Hence you ninja'd me.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> By "Ninja'd" he means that you made his point before him. You beat him to it, by being fast yet stealthy. No humour intended.


Oh, it is? Then apologies are in order.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Dammit, now I have been ninja'd by Crispy.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Yes, but you said company hatred was based on branding and self-image. Whereas it's quite often just because the company makes shitty products.


do you have a moral hatred of Microsoft? As an aside, have you considered the possibility that microsoft actually makes many excellent products, some of which you personally don't like and it is in fact your self-image as someone hard-nosed enough to see through microsoft's reputation that fuels your dislike of them?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 6, 2011)

Editor seems a little sensitive to suggestions that he is responsible for Steve Jobs' death.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Dammit, now I have been ninja'd by Crispy.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Excel's pretty good, tbf, although it gets used for things way beyond what it is designed for (which is an endorsement of its effectiveness, although a major problem if you want processes to be stable and auditable.  But that's another story.)


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Editor seems a little sensitive to suggestions that he is responsible for Steve Jobs' death.


You're already set up a formidable lead in my Twat Of The Day rankings, but something tells me you may just go on and increase that lead.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> See, I'm not sure this is the point either. I'm not going to mobilise the suffering of others to point score over someone else's death. Steve Jobs is just another capitalist, making a buck the way all the other people bleeding humanity dry are. He's not, personally, some kind of monster. There's just nothing heroic about him.



It's not about point scoring, nor is it about portraying Jobs as a monster. Its about trying to render the small voice of history audible in the chorus of hero worship. It's about demystifying, it's about pointing out that under capitalism behind every winner there are millions of losers.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

I think Yoss's post (from the other thread) deserves an airing here:



Yossarian said:


> It's a shame Jobs never showed much interest in using his company's enormous wealth and influence to make the world a better place - he eliminated Apple's philanthropic programs after taking charge again in 1997 and never reinstated them. I guess it's possible that he was keeping donations quiet and there'll be some surprises in his will.
> 
> _"To the best of my knowledge, in the last decade or more, Jobs has not spoken up on any social or political issue he believes in -- with the exception of admitting he's a big Bob Dylan fan._
> _Rather, he uses social issues to support his own selfish business goals. In the Think Different campaign, Jobs used cultural figures he admired to sell computers -- figures who stuck their necks out to fight racism, poverty, inequality or war."_
> ...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> do you have a moral hatred of Microsoft? As an aside, have you considered the possibility that microsoft actual makes many excellent products, some of which you personally don't like and it is in fact your self-image as someone hard-nosed enough to see through microsoft's reputation that fuels your dislike of them?


I don't particularly hate them. I don't really have a great love _or _hate for any company. I own some excellent MS products - an Xbox and Office (for the mac ) but I dislike others.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

RROD aside, the X-box 360 was indeed an excellent bit of kit.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

And I have a love-hate relationship with Word.  It's unspeakably awful but yet still better than the other word processors I have used.


----------



## AKA pseudonym (Oct 6, 2011)

iSad


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

AKA pseudonym said:


> iSad



Urgh.. seeing that on twitter first thing this morning nearly made me bunder.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To all the children, women and men that have died in the brutal wars to gain access to the vital minerals that our Iphones and Ipods and Ipads require. And to the workers driven to suicide in the harsh conditions of the Chinese sweatshops where they are produced. RIP.



Yep.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> RROD aside, the X-box 360 was indeed an excellent bit of kit.



Never had an E-74 on your xbox?

That said Ive never had an RROD


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 6, 2011)

RIP, thanks for the (random access) memories.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

Also, why should anyone have to speak up about politics unless they choose to. You can claim he did nothing to help, but thats still a damn site better than say the bono foundation, bono who uses his recognition for charity to further his career, but really does nothing beyond making what politicians see as outlandish statements...... (just as an example).


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> To all the children, women and men that have died in the brutal wars to gain access to the vital minerals that our Iphones and Ipods and Ipads require. And to the workers driven to suicide in the harsh conditions of the Chinese sweatshops where they are produced. RIP.


If you've got such a problem with this, could you please stop using your computer.

I think it would be for the best.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> It's the immediacy thing I think. You hold an iphone and use it every day and it's a really nice gadget. That Jobs guy - he's alright . Oh he doesn't help people I don't know? Meh. Whereas you use a windows computer every day and curse it to the seven hells. That Gates can eat a poisoned shit cake. Oh he helps a bunch of people I don't know? Meh.



Ok then, they're both utter cunts, fuck them both, pair of cuntshovels.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

No, no RROD and no E74.  I sympathise with those who have had the problems though.

On the plus side, the Xbox has never resulted in my credit card details being hacked.  So a no-score draw, really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> It's not about point scoring, nor is it about portraying Jobs as a monster. Its about trying to render the small voice of history audible in the chorus of hero worship. It's about demystifying, it's about pointing out that under capitalism behind every winner there are millions of losers.


I get that. i just think the whole "don't be sad about this! be sad about that!" very easily resembles argumentative point scoring. Yeah Jobs was rich because he exploited people, but so is every other capitalist.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Fedayn said:


> ...pair of cuntshovels.


Not entirely sure what one of those is, or what function it might serve.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> On the plus side, the Xbox has never resulted in my credit card details being hacked. So a no-score draw, really.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> If you've got such a problem with this, could you please stop using your computer.
> 
> I think it would be for the best.



Because the only way to manufacture these products is through exploitation? Jobs, with all his fanboys, couldn't have made a living by selling products made by well-paid workers with good working conditions?


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Because the only way to manufacture these products is through exploitation? Jobs, with all his fanboys, couldn't have made a living by selling products made by well-paid workers with good working conditions?


Cough, hyper exploitation cough. Well paid workers with good conditions are still being exploited.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Not entirely sure what one of those is, or what function it might serve.


It's a hovel for cunts, of course.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

Random said:


> Cough, hyper exploitation cough. Well paid workers with good conditions are still being exploited.


you know what I mean, pedant


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> I get that. i just think the whole "don't be sad about this! be sad about that!" very easily resembles argumentative point scoring. Yeah Jobs was rich because he exploited people, but so is every other capitalist.



It's more about trying to get a more balanced discussion. I think I was motivated to write it after reading about 500 uncritical tribute posts on facebook without any reflection as to "the darker side" of it as it were. I think there is a spartal dynamic at work too: whilst captialist exploitation is universal it is clearly at it's most pronounced in the "developing" world and in that sense it is a reality shielded or supressed to many in the "West". I think it is a factor that is necessary to bring to the forfront of people's minds when they are contemplating the moral legacy of a person who in the most direct sense contributes to such suffering.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Because the only way to manufacture these products is through exploitation? Jobs, with all his fanboys, couldn't have made a living by selling products made by well-paid workers with good working conditions?



Frankly no he couldn't. He couldn't have competed as a global brand if he'dve lost so much potential surplus value by paying higher wages for shorter working hours.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 6, 2011)

Lo Siento. said:


> Because the only way to manufacture these products is through exploitation? Jobs, with all his fanboys, couldn't have made a living by selling products made by well-paid workers with good working conditions?



I take it your computer was knitted by a workers' collective in Islington too then?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

ExtraRefined said:


> I take it your computer was knitted by a workers' collective in Islington too then?



My Henry was made in Britain!! I will have you know - you hear !!


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks to this thread, I've seen the light. Instead of fixing the 70 laptops, 2 faxes, 1 MFD and 80 VOIP phones we have at the office, I'm going to smash them all up with a hammer to register my disdain at the manufacturing processes. BRB.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Thanks to this thread, I've seen the light. Instead of fixing the 70 laptops, 2 faxes, 1 MFD and 80 VOIP phones we have at the office, I'm going to smash them all up with a hammer to register my disdain at the manufacturing processes. BRB.



Missing the point.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2011)

There was a video on the BBC website about his life, shame i can't see it on my iphone.


----------



## Lo Siento. (Oct 6, 2011)

@extrarefined Nope. Nor the food I eat, or the clothes I wear. The words monopoly of the means of production mean anything to you?


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> Missing the point.



Am I?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

I worked for a while for a company that amongst other things was a sub contract electronics manufacturer. They had the contract for the UK manufcaturing for various games consoles, it was very secretive, so that makes me think not everything is made abroad, and there is still a healthy sub contract manufacturing sector in the UK.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

i have to say i am surprised by how many of my acquaintances seem genuinely saddened by his death.
they probably wouldn't be sad if richard branson or lord sugar or bill gates died, so they must have had some kind of emotional attachment to the appliances he sold, which is troubling.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2011)

^ This, everyone on my facebook has the apple logo as profile picture... WTF is that about.


----------



## Dan U (Oct 6, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ^ This, everyone on my facebook has the apple logo as profile picture... WTF is that about.



wtf


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to say i am surprised by how many of my acquaintances seem genuinely saddened by his death.
> they probably wouldn't be sad if richard branson or lord sugar or bill gates died, so they must have had some kind of emotional attachment to the appliances he sold, which is troubling.


 
its the protracted and public cancer. Everyone feels sorry for cancer sufferers. If hitler had got cancer people would have sympathised. Not I though.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

TitanSound said:


> Am I?



I expect that the people who are discussing exploitation here favour worker's self organisation to improve their working conditions (and ultimately, fundamentally transforming them) rather than advocating ludditism.


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I expect that the people who are discussing exploitation here favour worker's self organisation to improve their working conditions (and ultimately, fundamentally transforming them) rather than advocating ludditism.



You were assuming I was advocating ludditism? How refreshing, someone on the internet reading my mind and explaining to everyone what my true feelings are.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2011)

well you did sort of talk about smashing up machines


----------



## TitanSound (Oct 6, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> well you did sort of talk about smashing up machines



More to make a point about capitalism and it's evil ways. A symbolic gesture if you will. Like when the Iraqi's slapped pictures of Saddam with a shoe.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 6, 2011)

B0B2oo9 said:


> ^ This, everyone on my facebook has the apple logo as profile picture... WTF is that about.


bizarre.
there's always been a degree of cult around apple i guess


----------



## grit (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> i have to say i am surprised by how many of my acquaintances seem genuinely saddened by his death.
> they probably wouldn't be sad if richard branson or lord sugar or bill gates died, so they must have had some kind of emotional attachment to the appliances he sold, which is troubling.



Steve Jobs actually contributed something to the world.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2011)

So Apple still having trouble with their iMMORTALITY app then?

That said i'm sure those saddened by the death of this human marvel will be happy when he rises Jesus like in 3 days....


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

grit said:


> Steve Jobs actually contributed something to the world.


he did a little bit, but no need to be sad about it. will be people be as sad when gates dies?


----------



## grit (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he did a little bit, but no need to be sad about it. will be people be as sad when gates dies?



Its sad that he wont be contributing anymore, I'll also be sad/disappointed when bill gates goes too. Both men who changed the world.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he did a little bit, but no need to be sad about it. will be people be as sad when gates dies?



Gates has transferred billions of dollars from well off corporations to charitable ventures. He's achieved more good than everyone on this board combined by a few orders of magnitude.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

he wasn't your grandad though


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he wasn't your grandad though


Given that Gate's oldest kid is 15 that isn't terribly surprising.


----------



## grit (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he wasn't your grandad though



~What are you trying to say, that its wrong to be sad of the death of someone who is not a relative?


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

no, it's not wrong, it's just odd to be so personally attached to someone who flogged you appliances


----------



## Dan U (Oct 6, 2011)

I'll be crying when James Dyson dies and Mr Dave Kitchenaid


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he did a little bit, but no need to be sad about it. will be people be as sad when gates dies?


Almost certainly not! but fuck gates (and jobs for that matter), think about the people who have actually done good without depleting our resources.

Hardly anyone gave a shit when Mother Teresa or Gandhi died so I dont see why people care so much about jobs


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 6, 2011)

Mother Teresa had bad timing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

WWWeed said:


> Hardly anyone gave a shit when Mother Teresa or* Gandhi* died


are you sure about that?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> I expect that the people who are discussing exploitation here favour worker's self organisation to improve their working conditions (and ultimately, fundamentally transforming them) rather than advocating ludditism.



Don't want to derail ...

While history is unkind to them, in a way Luddism was worker self-organisation to defend livelihoods and working conditions, wasn't it? Albeit in a futile manner against that which was inevitably and fundamentally transforming them.

And more troops were deployed throughout England to take on the spreading ad hoc movement, than those used by Wellington against Napoleon.

Come cropper lads of high renown,
Who love to drink good ale that's brown
And strike each haughty tyrant down
With hatchet, pike and gun.

Who though the specials still advance
And soldiers nightly round us prance,
The cropper lads still lead the dance
With hatchet, pike and gun.

And night by night when all is still
And the moon is hid behind the hill,
We forward march to do our will
With hatchet, pike and gun.

Great Enoch still shall lead the van.
Stop him who dare, stop him who can.
Press forward every gallant man
With hatchet, pike and gun.

Oh, the croper lads for me,
The gallant lads for me,
Who with lusty stroke the shear frames broke,
The cropper lads for me.


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

Mother Theresa did a fuck of a lot of harm in her life, spreading anti-contraception messages in the third world.  Fuck her.


----------



## DRINK? (Oct 6, 2011)

I was overjoyed to hear that the father of Apple had died


Imagine my disappointment when I found out that Chris Martin is still alive.


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Mother Theresa did a fuck of a lot of harm in her life, spreading anti-contraception messages in the third world. *Fuck her*.



Probably best not to, she'll be a bit squidgey by now!


----------



## Random (Oct 6, 2011)

Captain Hurrah said:


> While history is unkind to them, in a way Luddism was worker self-organisation to defend livelihoods and working conditions


 Well said. The luddites are worthy of our respect, rather than used as a dismissive term for those who're against new technology.


----------



## ExtraRefined (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> Mother Theresa did a fuck of a lot of harm in her life, spreading anti-contraception messages in the third world. Fuck her.



Indeed


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 6, 2011)

OK maybe Mother Teresa or Gandhi aren't the best examples but you get my point.

There are loads of people who have done more good than jobs and gates combined, but nobody cares about them in the same way.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

edit @ random and Cap Hurrah.

chastisement noted.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

that's cos they haven't sold us fancy pants overpriced gadgets that we don't need


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Blimey.


> "Amazon records 41,800% rise in pre-orders for late Steve Jobs’ biography"
> 
> While the world mourns the loss of one of its greatest visionaries and technology gurus Steve Jobs, fans are tumbling over each other to get their hands on Walter Isaacson’s upcoming biography of the former Apple CEO titled “Steve Jobs”. The book costing $17.88 is expected to launch by the 21st of November and pre-orders for the same have increased by a stunning 41,800% according to a recent tally by Amazon. Yet another book, I, Steve: Steve Jobs in His Own Words, by George Beahm, priced $5.99, has had its pre-orders rise by a whopping 34,825%.


http://www.newlaunches.com/archives...n_preorders_for_late_steve_jobs_biography.php


----------



## kabbes (Oct 6, 2011)

So, from 1 pre-order to 419 pre-orders then.


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Blimey.
> 
> http://www.newlaunches.com/archives...n_preorders_for_late_steve_jobs_biography.php



At least it's final. Unlike stupid biographies like Rooney and other 20 odd year old footballers and such


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Oct 6, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> edit @ random and Cap Hurrah.
> 
> chastisement noted.



While large areas of northern England and the Midlands were affected, the government cracked down so heavily with thousands of soldiers, for fear of an uprising spreading throughout the whole country.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

I meant chastisment of myself. I was engaging in self criticism.


----------



## goldenecitrone (Oct 6, 2011)

Shame his death didn't coincide with Cameron's speech to the Tory Conference, thus making all the headlines Cameron's Conference Speech, No More Jobs.


----------



## Ranbay (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

B3tards don't allow hotlinking, bob.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

Have a Genius appointment booked for today.  I hope it's not gonna be mad crazy down by Covent Garden ...


----------



## contadino (Oct 6, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I doubt that Steve Jobs was very _nice_, but he was _effective at designing products_



Except that Jonathan Ive designed the majority of Apple's products - certainly all the ones listed in obits that I've read today. The OP used the word 'masterminded' which was a crafty move.


----------



## pianissimo (Oct 6, 2011)

contadino said:


> Except that *Jonathan Ive designed* the majority of Apple's products - certainly all the ones listed in obits that I've read today. The OP used the word 'masterminded' which was a crafty move.



...which is 'inspired' by Dieter Rams' designs?


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

gabi said:


> http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-&-technology/can-we-get-flash-now?-ask-apple-owners-201110064389/



"...makes Jesus look a bit 'meh'"


----------



## contadino (Oct 6, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> ...which is 'inspired' by Dieter Rams' designs?



I think Jonathan Ive is a fan of Dieter Rams 10 Principles....or _was_ a fan of them.  Nobody can claim that products like the iPad, iPhone and iPod are long-lasting, as that would conflict with Apple's obsolescence policy.


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

contadino said:


> Nobody can claim that products like the iPad, iPhone and iPod are long-lasting


What consumer electronics is?


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

AAPL up 1% so far today. Suprised at that.

Also got sent this earlier:





Which I thought was quite interesting. 1997 ish he comes back to Apple, 2001 iPod launched...


----------



## contadino (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What consumer electronics is?



I've had the same iron for 25 years.  My mouse is at least 12 years old.  My hifi is at least 15 years old.  TV is 6 or so years old.  Loads of things are long lasting.  I'm sure I'd still be using my mark 1 5Gb iPod if it hadn't taken a trip to the Red Sea bed.

Apple took a leaf out of Microsoft's book, and built obsolescence into all their products. IMO, that was around about the time Jobs returned to Apple.  It could be argued that that decision flies in the face of another two of Dieter Rams 10 Principles - Honesty and Environmental Impact.

So Ive was restricted to just 7 of the 10 Principles.


----------



## gabi (Oct 6, 2011)

pianissimo said:


> Have a Genius appointment booked for today. I hope it's not gonna be mad crazy down by Covent Garden ...



http://londonist.com/2011/10/in-pictures-steve-jobs-tribute-at-regent-st-apple-store.php

looks ok on regent st


----------



## Kanda (Oct 6, 2011)

contadino said:


> I've had the same iron for 25 years. My mouse is at least 12 years old. My hifi is at least 15 years old. TV is 6 or so years old. Loads of things are long lasting. I'm sure I'd still be using my mark 1 5Gb iPod if it hadn't taken a trip to the Red Sea bed.
> 
> Apple took a leaf out of Microsoft's book, and built obsolescence into all their products.
> 
> So Ive was restricted to just 7 of the 10 Principles.



My mother is still using an iMac from 2005...



contadino said:


> I'm sure I'd still be using my mark 1 5Gb iPod if it hadn't taken a trip to the Red Sea bed.



Doesn't this contradict what your obsolescence comment?


----------



## weltweit (Oct 6, 2011)

Built in obsolescence is a policy to milk and continue to milk markets..

I don't see why I can't have the same car for 10-20 years, they should be able to last that long. Cars should not be fashion accessories, they should be functional comfortable transport!

My last PC lasted me about 8-10 years my mobile the same but that was - bucking the trend -

Unfortunately when markets are saturated the drive for sales by clever companies is to replace existing units in the field because there are no "new" customers.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 6, 2011)

Has anyone posted this yet?


----------



## contadino (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Doesn't this contradict what your obsolescence comment?



Apple now approaches obsolescence with both the carrot and a pair of sticks. They rely on stupid customers who believe they must have the latest version of their iWhatevers, plus they drive sales by a) restricting what people can do with old products (such as releasing Intel-only OS upgrades) and b) specifying shorter lifespan hardware components.

My original iPod was from the days when Apple hardware was rock solid - hence why I said it would still be in use today. Another example is my Airport Base Station - from 2001 I think - which is still working fine. I have friends with newer models which have never lasted longer than 2 years.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

One of the more recurring whines from the keener elements of the Apple community is that the new iPhone doesn't look any different to the last one, so they won't be able to conspicuously show off the fact that they've got the latest and greatest.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

This is really scraping the fucking barrel for trying to milk the last ounce of web traffic out of Steve Jobs' death
Where Were You? http://gizmodo.com/5847300/where-were-you


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 6, 2011)

This load of old bollocks runs it close...

http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/06/stevejobs-apple


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.marxists.org/subject/art/literature/brecht/index.htm


----------



## mauvais (Oct 6, 2011)

Good Steve, but Bad Steve. Did much to advance computer science and technology in relation to the consumer, but most of it in a manner that put profit above any wider benefit. Achieved so much in business and personal wealth, but did so via questionable personal tactics. Because of him, Apple's a successful company, but because of him, it isn't a particularly pleasant one. Accrued an enormous following, but in so many regards he was Larry Ellison with a fan club, and few will miss _him_ when he's gone.

RIP all the same.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> This load of old bollocks runs it close...
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/technology/2011/oct/06/stevejobs-apple


True. There's some quite shameless link baiting going on...


----------



## Crispy (Oct 6, 2011)

Just visited www.wired.com
Page loaded. I closed the tab.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Just visited www.wired.com
> Page loaded. I closed the tab.


Man, they've REALLY gone to town 

Maybe this may turn out to be America's Princess Di moment?


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 6, 2011)

Typical Apple, the contract ends and the next thing you know, bam, dead.


----------



## grit (Oct 6, 2011)

Kanda said:


> AAPL up 1% so far today. Suprised at that.



Why? He hasn't been in an executive position since August and his death wasn't unexpected.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

What next for Gizmodo: "Steve Jobs: what underpants did you have on when he died?"


----------



## elbows (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Man, they've REALLY gone to town
> 
> Maybe this may turn out to be America's Princess Di moment?



Id be more interested in whether the death of a renowned capitalist ends up broadly coinciding with the death of capitalism as we know it.

I suspect that one of the reasons his death is receiving so much attention is that nerds with charisma are a somewhat rare breed. Even if Gates had an interesting vision, he sure did a great job of making it seem dull, and I never got more than a few pages through his book.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, Gizmodo is back with another one:
"What Was Your First Mac?"

Shameless.


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 6, 2011)

Crispy said:


> What consumer electronics is?



Nokia 3210


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh, Mashable is joining in. They're now taking photographs of the messages left outside the makeshift shrine in NYC and making a slideshow out of them, adding captions too, to fill the page up. http://mashable.com/2011/10/06/letters-to-steve-jobs/



> Dear Steve,
> You inspired me to care deeply about the things I make, people I spend my time with, and choices I make every day. I learned about thinking different and embracing it. Your innovations have changed me and our world. I hope we can continue your legacy by continuing to work in your likeness by being overwhelmingly passionate about what we do and caring about the people around us.
> 
> Thank you.
> ...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

Haha there's some brilliantly stupid comments here!


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> he wasn't your grandad though



Steve Jobs was far too young to be most of our grandads. He's 10 yrs younger than my parents.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

you fail to understand my point


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

The biog has been brought forward by a month to October 24th:



> A few weeks ago, I visited Jobs for the last time in his Palo Alto, Calif., home. He had moved to a downstairs bedroom because he was too weak to go up and down stairs. He was curled up in some pain, but his mind was still sharp and his humor vibrant. We talked about his childhood, and he gave me some pictures of his father and family to use in my biography. As a writer, I was used to being detached, but I was hit by a wave of sadness as I tried to say goodbye. In order to mask my emotion, I asked the one question that was still puzzling me: Why had he been so eager, during close to 50 interviews and conversations over the course of two years, to open up so much for a book when he was usually so private? “I wanted my kids to know me,” he said. “I wasn’t always there for them, and I wanted them to know why and to understand what I did.”


----------



## Miss Caphat (Oct 6, 2011)

Orang Utan said:


> you fail to understand my point



my point was you should have perhaps asked "why be sad, he was not your dad?" instead.

see, it even rhymes


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 6, 2011)

Grandad sounded better


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## andy2002 (Oct 6, 2011)

http://www.cookdandbombd.co.uk/forums/index.php?topic=29615.0


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 6, 2011)

editor said:


> Oh, Mashable is joining in. They're now taking photographs of the messages left outside the makeshift shrine in NYC and making a slideshow out of them, adding captions too, to fill the page up. http://mashable.com/2011/10/06/letters-to-steve-jobs/


Shame there isn't a vomit smiley.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 6, 2011)

Wow the anti Apple brigade just got holy!


----------



## Bob_the_lost (Oct 6, 2011)

Twitter for iPhone. Even Westboro understand irony.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Apparently joking about Steve Jobs death isn't very PC.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

Two cancer cells sat in a pub drinking, one turns to the other and says 'maybe we should both get jobs'.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2011)

stuff_it said:


> Apparently joking about Steve Jobs death isn't very PC.



Naah. People have been making bad taste jokes about high profile deaths since forever.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 6, 2011)

paolo999 said:


> Naah. People have been making bad taste jokes about high profile deaths since forever.


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2011)

Ohhhhhhh. I geddit.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 6, 2011)

I only got that on second viewing too


----------



## paolo (Oct 6, 2011)

Glad it wasn't just me then.


----------



## Mapped (Oct 6, 2011)

It might be just us though. I nicked that and put it on fbook and it's had quite the response already.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Gizmodo have truly upped the ante with this latest link-bait non-story, coming hot on the heels of their despicable, 'Steve Jobs: Where Were You?' article: now they've posted up Bob Dylan: Mr. Tambourine Man — In Honor of Steve Jobs. And there's more: MacBook Pro Turned Into Tribute Portrait of Steve Jobs, The Best Visual Tributes to Steve Jobs Around the Web etc etc etc



This one is pretty spectacularly tasteless too: Should Siri get Steve Jobs’ voice?


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 7, 2011)

andy2002 said:


> http://www.cookdandbombd.co.uk/forums/index.php?topic=29615.0


CaB has me weeping snot through my eyes at times like these


----------



## rollinder (Oct 7, 2011)

purves grundy said:


> CaB has me weeping snot through my eyes at times like these


They just made me splutter water on myself from laughing so much.
Those cunts have recently stolen our fake Maggie Thatcher is dead threads meme too.


----------



## purves grundy (Oct 7, 2011)

rollinder said:


> Those cunts have recently stolen our fake Maggie Thatcher is dead threads meme too.


Yeah I noticed that too - who's leaking eh eh eh???


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

This is the best post from that CaB thread...

NOBODY else in the villain industry, or any other industry for that matter, could put on a show like Skeletor. His evil-scheme launches, at which he would stand in the throne room at Snake Mountain and conjure up a “magical” or “incredible” new plan in front of the Evil Horde, were the performances of a master showman. 

He had been among the first, back in the 1980s, to see the potential that lay in the idea of taking over Eternia and ruling ordinary people. In those days, the notion that evil might soon become ubiquitous seemed fanciful. But Skeletor was one of a handful of pioneers who saw what was coming.

Skeletor caught the "evil bug" while growing up in another dimension. As a teenager in the late 1960s he cold-called his idol, Hordak, and talked his way into a summer job at Snake Mountain. But it was only after dropping out, travelling to India, becoming a Buddhist and experimenting with psychedelic drugs that Skeletor returned to Snake Mountain as Frank Langella. 

Yet this apparently disastrous turn of events turned out to be a blessing: “the best thing that could have ever happened to me”, Skeletor later called it.

In retrospect, Skeletor was a man ahead of his time. His early years were dominated by foolishness and sarcasm, but his emphasis on mystic powers and sorcery gave him the edge later on. The ability to teleport himself and others over vast distances, send telepathic commands to his minions, grow plants, and open gateways between dimensions soon began to matter in a world in which magic swords were fashion items, carried by everyone, that could do almost anything.

When his failing health forced him to step down as the Evil Horde's leader in August, he was hailed as the greatest villain in history. His persona as a Zen-like mystic notwithstanding, Skeletor was an autocratic manager with a fierce temper. But his egomania was largely justified. He eschewed market researchers and focus groups, preferring to trust his own instincts, and Beast Man.

Skeletor 1981 - 2011


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Gizmodo have truly upped the ante with this latest link-bait non-story



Weren't you guilty of that the other day? http://www.wirefresh.com/sorry-but-weve-no-made-up-iphone-5-or-iphone-4gs-stories-for-you-today/


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 7, 2011)

The Onion reports on Steve Jobs death he he

http://www.theonion.com/articles/last-american-who-knew-what-the-fuck-he-was-doing,26268/


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 7, 2011)

This made me chuckle.

http://insanelyoverstate.tumblr.com/post/11111386164/isad-twitter-mourns-steve-jobs


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> http://insanelyoverstate.tumblr.com/post/11111386164/isad-twitter-mourns-steve-jobs



Some of those defy belief. What the fuck is wrong with these people?


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 7, 2011)

Weirdo in that link said:
			
		

> RIP Steve Jobs. Such a cruel disease that seems attracted to driven, inspiring people. Very sad.


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2011)

They made some quite strong comparisons yesterday on the TV news between JObs and inventors of all sorts of things. However I have managed my life quite well without owning a single one of JOb's products. I don't feel deprived as I might if I did not have a car (henry ford) or a light bulb, or a telephone!!


----------



## Crispy (Oct 7, 2011)

Interesting. When Jobs realised he wasn't going to beat cancer, he set up an internal "Apple University" programme, much like the very succesful one at Pixar, that aims to brainwash teach the managers of Apple to continue the methods and culture that have made Apple successful, "accountability, attention to detail, perfectionism, simplicity, secrecy"


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Kanda said:


> Weren't you guilty of that the other day? http://www.wirefresh.com/sorry-but-weve-no-made-up-iphone-5-or-iphone-4gs-stories-for-you-today/


Looks like Mr Smartarse failed to even read or understand the article.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

Crispy said:


> Interesting. When Jobs realised he wasn't going to beat cancer, he set up an internal "Apple University" programme, much like the very succesful one at Pixar, that aims to brainwash teach the managers of Apple to continue the methods and culture that have made Apple successful, "accountability, attention to detail, perfectionism, simplicity, secrecy"


Shame he didn't start up a cancer charity too.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

> iConquered, iReturned, iTunes, iPod, iOS, iPhone, iPad, iCloud, iRetired, iLiveForever , iDied, iSad



lol


----------



## weltweit (Oct 7, 2011)

I am not a great fan of "perfectionism".


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2011)

> The black shirt = genius in consistent personal branding, long before anyone ever considered it



mosely lol


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2011)

Nobody understood consistent personal branding before some IT geek?

God help us all.


----------



## andy2002 (Oct 7, 2011)

DotCommunist said:


> lol



iReallycouldn'tgiveafuck


----------



## RaverDrew (Oct 7, 2011)

You can bet his funeral won't be a flash affair.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

Who's ceo of whomever owns android btw?


----------



## kabbes (Oct 7, 2011)

I believe that the CEO of Google is Eric Schmidt.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 7, 2011)

"There is nothing revolutionary about an overpriced computer crippled by an uncooperative, deliberately closed design, and manufactured under conditions so unbearable they drive people to suicide, just because people can carry it in their pockets."

http://socialistworker.org/2010/08/17/baddest-apple-of-the-bunch


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> "There is nothing revolutionary about an overpriced computer crippled by an uncooperative, deliberately closed design, and manufactured under conditions so unbearable they drive people to suicide, just because people can carry it in their pockets."
> 
> http://socialistworker.org/2010/08/17/baddest-apple-of-the-bunch



All very well, but foxconn make gadgets for many many companies, not just apple. Why are these companies not in the firing line too?

I swear this has been discussed a million times.


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> All very well, but foxconn make gadgets for many many companies, not just apple. Why are these companies not in the firing line too?
> 
> I swear this has been discussed a million times.



The thread title might give you the clue there.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

Jeff Robinson said:


> The thread title might give you the clue there.



Well obviously, but its already been covered earlier in the thread too......


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> All very well, but foxconn make gadgets for many many companies, not just apple. Why are these companies not in the firing line too?


I guess because it's often a good idea to go for the biggest, the richest, the greediest, the meanest, the most influential and the one that is seen as 'iconic' and 'cool'. Get them to change and others may follow.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> I guess because it's often a good idea to go for the biggest, the richest, the greediest, the meanest, the most influential and the one that is seen as 'iconic' and 'cool'. Get them to change and others may follow.



They havent been the biggest for very long in the grand scheme of things though


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> They havent been the biggest for very long in the grand scheme of things though


You what? They've been growing bigger, fatter  and richer for _years._


> Apple is the largest publicly traded company in the world by market capitalisation and the largest technology company in the world by revenue and profit.
> http://www.iol.co.za/business/opinion/columnists/businesses-need-a-creative-side-1.1139552


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

It was only in 1996 steve jobbs went back to apple, they were about to go tits up. It took a good few years to get them back on your feet.

Realistically apple was only valued higher than microsoft for the first time in Q1 this year...... Microsoft had been top dog since the early nineties, and everyone still lapped up their third rate products.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2011)

sim667 said:


> Microsoft had been top dog since the early nineties, and everyone still lapped up their third rate products.


Can't be arsed with a silly OS war, sorry.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 7, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> http://insanelyoverstate.tumblr.com/post/11111386164/isad-twitter-mourns-steve-jobs



that could be private eye


----------



## Jeff Robinson (Oct 7, 2011)

Article worth reading here:

http://theconversation.edu.au/how-steve-taught-us-to-love-our-jobs-too-much-3737


----------



## Kanda (Oct 7, 2011)

I don't see the point in doing something you don't enjoy doing.

(given that you have whatever opportunity available to you of course)


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2011)

editor said:


> Can't be arsed with a silly OS war, sorry.



I wasn't actually asking for an OS war, whilst I can understand you might want to condescend those who  argue with you about a piece of software, I don't so please don't condescend me.


----------



## Divisive Cotton (Oct 7, 2011)

Richard Stallman remembers:



> Steve Jobs, the pioneer of the computer as a jail made cool, designed to sever fools from their freedom, has died.



http://stallman.org/archives/2011-jul-oct.html#06_October_2011_(Steve_Jobs)


----------



## twist (Oct 7, 2011)

kabbes said:


> I believe that the CEO of Google is Eric Schmidt.




Nah, that was last week.  This week it's Page. It'll probably be Brin next week and Dora the Dinner Lady in January


----------



## Structaural (Oct 7, 2011)

http://www.theonion.com/articles/last-american-who-knew-what-the-fuck-he-was-doing,26268/

This is a good look at Jobs's career
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/10/06/steve_jobs_bio_1/


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

> In my own involvement with him, my real personal enjoyment of him as a man, he was a clear thinker, on lots of subjects, and I could turn to him. My actual last conversation with him was he called me because he was worried about my health, which is a clue to him. This tough guy was very tender, and he said, "I don't like the look of you, you look worn out," and I said, "What? I'm fine!" He wouldn't listen to me.
> 
> When I hurt my spine and I was in trouble, this package arrived of books and CDs and music and honey from their garden – tons of stuff arrived at the house. And so, yes, he was a captain of industry, a warrior for his companies. But I found him to be a very thoughtful friend, and a wonderfully detailed and interested parent of his kids, and lover of his wife. There were those two sides to him, the warrior, and then the very, very tender and soft-spoken side. I already miss him.



Steve's friend interviewed about knowing him...


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

> "Sandal-wearing, anarchic music-lovers from California invented the 21st century," says the U2 frontman


----------



## Gingerman (Oct 8, 2011)

World mourns for man who gave us nice shiney things to play with


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2011)

Food for thought:


> *What Everyone Is Too Polite to Say About Steve Jobs*
> 
> One thing he wasn't, though, was perfect. Indeed there were things Jobs did while at Apple that were deeply disturbing. Rude, dismissive, hostile, spiteful: Apple employees—the ones not bound by confidentiality agreements—have had a different story to tell over the years about Jobs and the bullying, manipulation and fear that followed him around Apple.
> 
> Jobs contributed to global problems, too. Apple's success has been built literally on the backs of Chinese workers, many of them children and all of them enduring long shifts and the specter of brutal penalties for mistakes. And, for all his talk of enabling individual expression, Jobs imposed paranoid rules that centralized control of who could say what on his devices and in his company.



Ouch:



> There was a time when Jobs actively fought the idea of becoming a family man. He had his daughter Lisa out of wedlock at age 23 and, according to Fortune, spent two years denying paternity, even declaring in court papers "that he couldn't be Lisa's father because he was 'sterile and infertile, and as a result thereof, did not have the physical capacity to procreate a child.'" Jobs eventually acknowledged paternity, met and married his wife, now widow, Laurene Powell, and had three more children.



http://gawker.com/5847344/what-everyone-is-too-polite-to-say-about-steve-jobs


----------



## rekil (Oct 8, 2011)

fen_boy said:


> This made me chuckle.
> 
> http://insanelyoverstate.tumblr.com/post/11111386164/isad-twitter-mourns-steve-jobs





> The black shirt = genius in consistent personal branding, long before anyone ever considered it.


That's a cracker.

eta: Ah, dc spotted it already, but still.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 8, 2011)

19 year old guy from Hong Kong created this when he stepped down as CEO, it's taken the web by storm in recent days. Have to say it's a brilliant rendition!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 14, 2011)

brilliant cartoon by Matt Bors (apols if posted)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2011)

Heh yeah that's doing the rounds on Facebook at the mo.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 18, 2011)

Wow er not sure I'd get this case as a tribute to jobs!


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2011)

It's what Steve would have have wanted (so long as they're paying the licensing fee to Apple, natch).


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2011)

If he had seen that I think he may have thrown a fit that the text wasn't properly centralised for a start. The contrast isn't looking good either, but I suppose that could be down to the photo.

Its a good thing he never had to work some of the places I have. Someone once got a load of t-shirts made and managed to spell video wrong. The companies sole product involved video.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 18, 2011)

elbows said:


> If he had seen that I think he may have thrown a fit that the text wasn't properly centralised for a start. The contrast isn't looking good either, but I suppose that could be down to the photo.



If he'd seen it he might have been a bit unhappy people were producing merchandise with '1955 - 2011' on while he was still alive.


----------



## elbows (Oct 18, 2011)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> If he'd seen it he might have been a bit unhappy people were producing merchandise with '1955 - 2011' on while he was still alive.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 19, 2011)

Bloody hell the guy was driven! Working on Apple products until the day before he died?! 



> _“I visited Apple for the announcement of the iPhone 4S. When I was having a meeting with Tim Cook, he said, ‘Oh Masa, sorry I have to quit our meeting.’ I said, ‘Where are you going?’ He said, ‘My boss is calling me.’ That was the day of the announcement of the iPhone 4S. He said that Steve is calling me because he wants to talk about their next product. And the next day, he died.”_


----------



## elbows (Oct 20, 2011)

Something makes me take Masayoshi Son's words with a large pinch of salt, he seems rather keen on name-dropping and spinning an 'inspiring' tale of corporate motivation. Maybe Jobs could still speak the day before he died, but maybe not.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 20, 2011)

iDie


----------



## JimW (Oct 20, 2011)

Have we had this yet?





http://steveworkers.tumblr.com/


----------



## Radar (Oct 20, 2011)

Pickman's model said:


> iDie


You Die


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 20, 2011)

News is slowly filtering out about the upcoming warts and all biography of Steve Jobs. This quote shows a curious belief system that Jobs appeared to have...



> _"I've asked [Jobs why he didn't get an operation then] and he said, 'I didn't want my body to be opened...I didn't want to be violated in that way,'" Isaacson recalls. So he waited nine months, while his wife and others urged him to do it, before getting the operation, reveals Isaacson. Asked by [60 Minutes correspondent Steve] Kroft how such an intelligent man could make such a seemingly stupid decision, Isaacson replies, "I think that he kind of felt that if you ignore something, if you don't want something to exist, you can have magical thinking...we talked about this a lot," he tells Kroft. "He wanted to talk about it, how he regretted it....I think he felt he should have been operated on sooner."_


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 20, 2011)

Judging by all that's been said of him recently, he really is a singularly uninteresting person.
All these stupid testimonies from employees saying how he was a regular guy cos he said hi to them in the grounds of apple hq.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

So, Jobs wanted to destroy Android according to a new book:



> According to AP descriptions of the book, Jobs was apparently so angry with Google over its Android operating system that no financial settlement would do. He just wanted it gone.
> 
> "I will spend my last dying breath if I need to, and I will spend every penny of Apple's $40 billion in the bank, to right this wrong," Jobs said. "I'm going to destroy Android, because it's a stolen product. I'm willing to go thermonuclear war on this."
> 
> ...


Here's something Steve Jobs said a while ago: "We've always been shameless about stealing great ideas." And those new notifications sure look nice in iOS too....


----------



## Ranu (Oct 21, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> News is slowly filtering out about the upcoming warts and all biography of Steve Jobs. This quote shows a curious belief system that Jobs appeared to have...



Good article here:

http://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/index.php/the-death-of-steve-jobs/


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2011)

editor said:


> So, Jobs wanted to destroy Android according to a new book:
> 
> Here's something Steve Jobs said a while ago: "We've always been shameless about stealing great ideas." And those new notifications sure look nice in iOS too....



Jobs was indeed a hypocrite. And Android Ice Cream Sandwich has nicked the app folder system from iOS.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2011)

Well, I'm glad that there are no two things that I've said during my entire life which could be said to contradict each other. When I die I'll be safe from people on the internet calling me a hypocrite.


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2011)

The hypocrisy was hardly as vague as 'two things Ive said during my entire life'. And anyway, this is a natural consequence of being a public figure. You can use it to achieve much, but you will inevitably suffer all sorts of criticism as a result. Im sure he was no more of a mess of contradictions than the next man, but he got a lot more attention than most and this will result in wart magnification just as his positive attributes are glorified.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

"Steve Jobs said he wanted to destroy Android and would spend all of Apple's money and his dying breath if that is what it took to do so. The full extent of his animosity towards Google's mobile operating system is revealed in a forthcoming authorised biography.

 Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

Zabo said:


> Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".


Poor chap was deluded. Apple didn't invent smartphones, touchscreens, mobile apps or much of what makes up a modern smartphone. They did, however, build on the innovation of earlier companies like Palm and package existing technologies into a very seductive package, which then influenced how many modern smartphones look. But without the work of others, the iPhone could never have existed, and Apple's attempt to use their great wealth to manipulate the patent system is disgusting. We all lose out if Apple win.


> *Apple wants a monopoly on smartphones*
> They were invented by Steve Jobs
> 
> THE FRUIT THEMED peddler of Iphones, Apple is trying to use the patent system to gain a monopoly on the smartphone market...
> ...


----------



## teuchter (Oct 21, 2011)

elbows said:


> The hypocrisy was hardly as vague as 'two things Ive said during my entire life'. And anyway, this is a natural consequence of being a public figure. You can use it to achieve much, but you will inevitably suffer all sorts of criticism as a result. Im sure he was no more of a mess of contradictions than the next man, but he got a lot more attention than most and this will result in wart magnification just as his positive attributes are glorified.



If you look at the comment about shamelessly stealing stuff in context, he's not really talking about stealing ideas from competitors. He mentions the quote from Picasso and he talks about employing people with all sorts of backgrounds as well as computing backgrounds. He's talking about taking ideas from all fields rather than looking at everything from a narrow computing perspective. The principle that made apple so popular and why, in terms of product design, they were/are so much better than Microsoft etc.

Not that I have any particular desire to defend Steve Jobs but it seems a bit, well, pointless, dredging up quotes from yonks ago and presenting them out of context to try and prove that a man who's just died of cancer was a hypocrite. Haven't people got anything better to do?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Not that I have any particular desire to defend Steve Jobs but it seems a bit, well, pointless, dredging up quotes from yonks ago and presenting them out of context to try and prove that a man who's just died of cancer was a hypocrite. Haven't people got anything better to do?


Seeing as consumers are likely to suffer the consequences of his litigious, competition-quashing legacy in the future, I'd say so.
I certainly see no reason why anyone should feel that they can't talk about his life and legacy.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

The more people talk about Apple and Jobs the better. In particular the BBC's wild bias. Whenever a new product or a makeover is made it hits all the radio stations and invariably gets front page on the news and lots of articles including daft bleeders queuing for hours. All the others have to make do with the "Technology" pages - if they're lucky.


----------



## elbows (Oct 21, 2011)

Actually I sensed that the BBC didn't give the iPhone 4S quite so much attention as they gave to previous Apple launches, and their tech reviewer didn't exactly gush all over it.


----------



## Zabo (Oct 21, 2011)

I tend to agree with you elbows on the 4S but my goodness they have certainly over compensated for it on all the other launches.

What goes up will come down.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 21, 2011)

Zabo said:


> "Steve Jobs said he wanted to destroy Android and would spend all of Apple's money and his dying breath if that is what it took to do so. The full extent of his animosity towards Google's mobile operating system is revealed in a forthcoming authorised biography.
> 
> Mr Jobs told author Walter Isaacson that he viewed Android's similarity to iOS as "grand theft".



Makes sense given how Google ripped off the iPhone.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

teuchter said:


> Well, I'm glad that there are no two things that I've said during my entire life which could be said to contradict each other. When I die I'll be safe from people on the internet calling me a hypocrite.



Aint that the truth.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 22, 2011)

The biog has been reviewed (although will all the excerpts I'm not even sure anyone will have to read it!):



> After Steve Jobs anointed Walter Isaacson as his authorized biographer in 2009, he took Mr. Isaacson to see the Mountain View, Calif., house in which he had lived as a boy. He pointed out its “clean design” and “awesome little features.” He praised the developer, Joseph Eichler, who built more than 11,000 homes in California subdivisions, for making an affordable product on a mass-market scale. And he showed Mr. Isaacson the stockade fence built 50 years earlier by his father, Paul Jobs.
> 
> “He loved doing things right,” Mr. Jobs said. “He even cared about the look of the parts you couldn’t see.”
> Mr. Jobs, the brilliant and protean creator whose inventions so utterly transformed the allure of technology, turned those childhood lessons into an all-purpose theory of intelligent design. He gave Mr. Isaacson a chance to play by the same rules. His story calls for a book that is clear, elegant and concise enough to qualify as an iBio. Mr. Isaacson’s “Steve Jobs” does its solid best to hit that target.


----------



## twist (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Makes sense given how Google ripped off the iPhone.



Oh yeah?  Then why aren't Apple suing Google?  If Google ripped them off, then surely Google should be the ones to pay?

In the real world, outside of the influence of the Steve Jobs Reality Distortion Field,  Apple has gone out of its way to avoid taking on Google directly.  It started its proxy war with Motorola.  When Google bought Motorola, Apple dropped that fight and started on Samsung instead.

That, to me, suggests that Apple believes that if it took on Google directly, it would lose (or suffer a pyrrhic victory).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

twist said:


> Oh yeah?  Then why aren't Apple suing Google?  If Google ripped them off, then surely Google should be the ones to pay?
> 
> In the real world, outside of the influence of the Steve Jobs Reality Distortion Field,  Apple has gone out of its way to avoid taking on Google directly.  It started its proxy war with Motorola.  When Google bought Motorola, Apple dropped that fight and started on Samsung instead.
> 
> That, to me, suggests that Apple believes that if it took on Google directly, it would lose (or suffer a pyrrhic victory).



You obviously haven't been paying attention, Apple are just not directly!


----------



## maldwyn (Oct 23, 2011)

Fuck me, is Steve Jobs dead?


----------



## YouSir (Oct 23, 2011)

maldwyn said:


> Fuck me, is Steve Jobs dead?



Nah, he's working in an Android factory somewhere in Taiwan, taking the fight to the enemy.


----------



## twist (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> You obviously haven't been paying attention, Apple are just not directly!



Or maybe they remember the last time they tried this shit, when they attacked directly and lost.  They'll lose again, except this time they'll have revealed themselves to be the cowards, liars and cheats they are (just like everyone they claim not to be like).


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 23, 2011)

twist said:


> Or maybe they remember the last time they tried this shit, when they attacked directly and lost.  They'll lose again, except this time they'll have revealed themselves to be the cowards, liars and cheats they are (just like everyone they claim not to be like).



Nope it's a shrewd strategy to choke the market and push phone makers into using other OS thereby slowing Android usage and killing Googles market share. 

You don't have to attack direct when an indirect attack has a bigger chance of achieving the objective.


----------



## twist (Oct 23, 2011)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Nope it's a shrewd strategy to choke the market and push phone makers into using other OS thereby slowing Android usage and killing Googles market share.
> 
> You don't have to attack direct when an indirect attack has a bigger chance of achieving the objective.



That would only owrk if Apple licensed their OS to OEMs.  They don't.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2011)

Good grief:

Songs to Read the Steve Jobs Biography By
http://gizmodo.com/5852729/songs-to-read-the-steve-jobs-biography-by


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 24, 2011)

He's actually got some fairly decent taste in music...surprising.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

If you miss Steve Jobs you can now revel in his passing by watching the Apple celebration event via here.


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2011)

The more I hear about Jobs as a person, the more unpleasant he becomes.


----------



## Ax^ (Oct 25, 2011)

editor said:


> The more I hear about Jobs as a person, the more unpleasant he becomes.



Ah well the iphone 5 is out next summer


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Lol!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 25, 2011)

will people get the fuck over this bloody nonsense?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

Wha? It's the biggest tragedy to beset humanity since Diana died!


----------



## ChrisFilter (Oct 25, 2011)

He says, only half joking.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 25, 2011)

ChrisFilter said:


> He says, only half joking.



I'm still wearing a black polo neck top and levi jeans in mourning...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 30, 2011)

Speaking of which, this piece by his sister gives a slightly different view of the man so many loved, and so many hated:



> What I learned from my brother’s death was that character is essential: What he was, was how he died.
> 
> Tuesday morning, he called me to ask me to hurry up to Palo Alto. His tone was affectionate, dear, loving, but like someone whose luggage was already strapped onto the vehicle, who was already on the beginning of his journey, even as he was sorry, truly deeply sorry, to be leaving us.​
> He started his farewell and I stopped him. I said, “Wait. I’m coming. I’m in a taxi to the airport. I’ll be there.”​
> “I’m telling you now because I’m afraid you won’t make it on time, honey.”​


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a program about him tonight, How iChanged the World: Ch 4 11:05.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

There's a fairly lengthy interview by the Smithsonian with him from 1995 now available...


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 2, 2011)

Enough! 
You love him you do!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 2, 2011)

He's my idol, I pray to the lord Jobs every night as do all in the iCult.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Apr 21, 2012)




----------

